# QSW FLOOR BOARD IS GETING SOAKED EVERY TIME IT RAINS OR GETS WASHED



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

I CLEANED THE FRONT RAIN GUTTER HOLES AND REPAINTED EVERYTHING WITH OIL BASED PAINT. THERE IS NO RUST ANYWHERE THERE. THE DRAIN HOLES ARE CLEAN. THE DOOR SEAL ON THE PASS SIDE HAS A LITTLE LEAK THAT I CAN SEE DRIPING ON THAT SIDE OF THE CARPET NO BIG DEAL BUT MAN THIS IS GETING LOTS OF WATER IN SOMEWHERE ON BOTH SIDES







ANY IDEAS







BTW, LOOK LIKE I NEED TO PULL THE CARPET AND REPLACE EVERYTHING UNDER IT. IT LOOKS LIKE ITS STARTING TO RUST UP A BIT.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Front or rear? Driver side or passenger side?
My 1982 QW leaked a lot of water from an open seam from the firewall up under the dash.
Sunroof?
Have you had someone run a water hose over the car while you were inside?




_Modified by eurowner at 7:26 PM 10-31-2009_


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

its in the front pass side the most, the drivers side gets wet also. i dont have a sunroof. i just pulled all the pading from the pass side up and it was a mess it was soggy and all the ruber pad has crumbled to bits, but the firewall pad looks to be dry and its ruber looks good so far.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Wow no sunroof! Rare!
Ok, 3 things:
1. Windshield seals do leak.
2. Remove the door seals, reinstall them and make the space at the bottom of the door. If you have a salvage yard that has VW, just cut off a length of door seal to fill the space.
3. Good chance the seam of the firewall/rain tray is leaking. It's up by the AC Evap.


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

ok thats all great info, but its raining right now, and i can see it ponding on the floor, but it does not show anywhere where its trickling in. i know this sounds wierd but its as if its coming up from the floor. i have most of the carpet out of the way, and all of the bottom half of the padding out, and a few inchs of the padding around the trans tunnel and the fire wall . its dark here now, and a my led flash light should pick up on the glistening trickle of water, but no such luck. as i feel around whats left of the padding it feels dry under all of it. the rain tray is mint, and as i stated earlier, i just went through it all and repainted it and its dry under the tray right now and around the air box. i'm thinking the corners of the windsheld or the drain holes. i shined the flashlight in the drain holes, and could not see where the holes drain.


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (devesvws)*

i have dried everything out wirebrushed it all up, and took my air gun and did a blow out. painted it all up. and it looks better is all i can say. i have no clue at this point


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *devesvws* »_ i know this sounds wierd but its as if its coming up from the floor. 










Is the car upside down









Also look at the "weather/vapor" barrier of the doors . If you run a water hose on the outside of the door glass and water runs into the interior door panel, the plastic barrier is perforated and needs to be redone. I use a thick plastic sheeting and duct tape and since 1994 still holding!


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Yeah these vapor barriers should be taken seriously. If your door card's rotten at the bottom that's also an obvious indicator. Sometimes I get the first layer of plastic going and tuck the bottom half into the door and tape on another bottom half to seal out any persistent drips


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: QSW FLOOR BOARD IS GETING SOAKED EVERY TIME IT RAINS OR GETS WASHED (devesvws)*

I had the same in my santana, quantum and passat trophy.
Quantum having little wrong construction in one place. 

Here you go







look on red markers.
http://img22.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img4946q.jpg


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: QSW FLOOR BOARD IS GETING SOAKED EVERY TIME IT RAINS OR GETS WASHED (skopek)*

well here comes the rain again,its been awhile. i dont know what to do at this point. i have looked at every possible place it could be geting in,thank god for tarps


----------

